# Toro 721QZE Chute Control Cable Freeze up



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

I've been using my Toro 721QZE model(s) for about 12 years and this is the first time the Chute control cable has frozen up. The other day I used the unit with the chute direction frozen in one position. After finishing and about to shut the snowblower off the chute control worked perfectly. Can I assume water is in the cable line and heat from the engine unfroze it?
The next day line was frozen again and chute will again not move. I will next attempt a heat gun and some LPS No.1 lubricant.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

WD-40 might be a better solution. It's designed to get rid of water. But then you've got to use some kind of oil or lube to keep the water from getting back in. You may have a crack in the cable housing somewhere. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Heat gun would work to thaw it out. Use an air compressor to blow out the remaining water in the cable housing. Lube exposed cable under the cowl with LPS #1 lubricant (recommended by Toro). Move the control back and forth to work the lube into the cable housing.

Also, while you're at it, clean and lube the chute collar as well. Overt time, salt, dirt, and grits find it way under the plastic collar and causes additional friction.


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

aa335 said:


> Heat gun would work to thaw it out. Use an air compressor to blow out the remaining water in the cable housing. Lube exposed cable under the cowl with LPS #1 lubricant (recommended by Toro). Move the control back and forth to work the lube into the cable housing.
> 
> Also, while you're at it, clean and lube the chute collar as well. Overt time, salt, dirt, and grits find it way under the plastic collar and causes additional friction.


Thanks..will try this


----------



## Herve (Nov 4, 2020)

Toro Power Clear 821QZE chute/control feezing up


I bought the unit last November. Used it maybe 6 times since. While blowing a few inches of low-density snow during very cold weather, the blue chute-rotation slide-control freezes into one position and I can no longer slide it up and down, which means the chute is stuck in one position, which...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

JamesS said:


> the Chute control cable has frozen up.


I've never had any long lasting luck with a spray lube if the water was already inside on a few of the machines I've serviced for others, it most always re-freezed on me, (but I havent tried WD). I find spray lube works great (using a cable luber) if I take the cable off and hang it to drain/dry tho.
Now with the water infected cable still on the machine I found using a plastic syringe with metal needle to inject plumbers anti-freeze, works fantastic IME.
I got a handful of the syringes from a printer repair fellow, they work excellent on lighter fluids/oils.
I'll work on adding a pic for tomorrow morning.


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

I tried using LPS-1 spray, but getting the red straw into the top opening proved difficult. I will try the plastic syringe method with the plumbers anti-freeze( although plumbers anti-freeze recommended for pvc only). I noticed the cable itself has a plastic sleeve around it and a protective cap ( like a tire valve stem cap) at the top. Mystery to me that enough water got in there to really clog up that cable movement.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I really think it is the chute rotating ring that is freezing and not the cables. Remove the three lag screws holding the chute and the one phillips screw to see the ring. I have had quick chute machines for 15 years and NEVER had a freeze up.


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

Grunt said:


> I really think it is the chute rotating ring that is freezing and not the cables. Remove the three lag screws holding the chute and the one phillips screw to see the ring. I have had quick chute machines for 15 years and NEVER had a freeze up.


Thanks..I tend to agree as I've been using a 721-QZE for 13 years or so and never had an issue like this. Will remove chute and ring to see if ice is in there.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Grunt said:


> I really think it is the chute rotating ring that is freezing and not the cables


Excellent point Grunt. I'm referring to how I deal with frozen cables in general.
Pic is showing what I use for cables whether frozen or simply needing lube.


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

JamesS said:


> Thanks..I tend to agree as I've been using a 721-QZE for 13 years or so and never had an issue like this. Will remove chute and ring to see if ice is in there.


*UPDATE* Removed the chute and retainer ring and YES there was ice in the inner Gear Ring Chute track. Melted ice with heat gun and lubricated with LPS-1. All working again...let it snow.


----------

